# Looking to visit and explore heavily decorated and terraformed islands for inspo!



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi friends! I'm looking to take trips to heavily decorated and terraformed islands for inspiration for my own. I'm kinda having a creative block of everything I want to do in Morioh so I figured visiting some of your islands will help me get the creative juices flowing! I can give NMT or TBT for the islands I see. I would just look around your island for a few minutes and then I'll be gone! c: Thanks in advance for helping me out!


----------



## Hellfish (Apr 17, 2020)

tiainoasis said:


> Hi friends! I'm looking to take trips to heavily decorated and terraformed islands for inspiration for my own. I'm kinda having a creative block of everything I want to do in Morioh so I figured visiting some of your islands will help me get the creative juices flowing! I can give NMT or Bells for the islands I see. I would just look around your island for a few minutes and then I'll be gone! c: Thanks in advance for helping me out!


You can visit my town of New Polis if you'd like!

The decorations aren't the greatest but it's heavily terraformed! I'll be away from my switch but you're welcome to look around.

Let me know if you're interested ^-^


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 17, 2020)

Hellfish said:


> You can visit my town of New Polis if you'd like!
> 
> The decorations aren't the greatest but it's heavily terraformed! I'll be away from my switch but you're welcome to look around.
> 
> Let me know if you're interested ^-^


Definitely interested! I can drop you off a tip when I visit for the trouble c:


----------



## Hellfish (Apr 17, 2020)

tiainoasis said:


> Definitely interested! I can drop you off a tip when I visit for the trouble c:


That's very kind of you! I'll PM my dodo code for you!


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi! Wanna come visit mine afterwards? It is heavily decorated with terraform, I would love to hear your thoughts on it


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 17, 2020)

Bunnii said:


> Hi! Wanna come visit mine afterwards? It is heavily decorated with terraform, I would love to hear your thoughts on it


Absolutely!


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 17, 2020)

tiainoasis said:


> Absolutely!



Okay, just let me know when you’re available


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 17, 2020)

I





Bunnii said:


> Okay, just let me know when you’re available


I'm ready whenever you want to send the dodo code c:


----------



## Pickler (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm in the same boat honestly. I found a video of someone doing a similar theme to yours, so maybe you can get some ideas!


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 17, 2020)

bump!


----------



## Jetser_Halo (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello my island isnt 100% completed but it is terraform a lot. Very minimal water landscaping, but if you're interested you're more than welcome. I have some areas I'm really proud of


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 17, 2020)

Jetser_Halo said:


> Hello my island isnt 100% completed but it is terraform a lot. Very minimal water landscaping, but if you're interested you're more than welcome. I have some areas I'm really proud of


Ty! I'll give you a tip for letting me stop by!


----------



## Jetser_Halo (Apr 17, 2020)

tiainoasis said:


> Ty! I'll give you a tip for letting me stop by!


Let me know when  you're free! I'm available right now for awhile


----------



## navleost (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey if you are still interested, you can come by my Island. I spend almost 200hours on it, and im pretty satisfied with how it is right now  i even just finished all of the rooms in my home. 

No tips or anything needed. I just like having visitors, and would like to help out


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Jul 11, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 11, 2020)

hey, my island is not completely done. only 70% of it is done but a lot of it is well decorated and terraformed so if u want u can come! also i kinda need feedback lol


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Jul 11, 2020)

Spear said:


> hey, my island is not completely done. only 70% of it is done but a lot of it is well decorated and terraformed so if u want u can come! also i kinda need feedback lol


Ty! Are you available to let me visit now?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 11, 2020)

tiainoasis said:


> Ty! Are you available to let me visit now?


of course! ill get u a dodo as soon as i put down this furniture in a certain spot.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 11, 2020)

I can take you on a tour of my island! It's very heavily decorated and I would say heavily terraformed in the north area.


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Jul 11, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> I can take you on a tour of my island! It's very heavily decorated and I would say heavily terraformed in the north area.


I would love to Dizzy! Whenever you’re free!


----------



## Hellfish (Jul 13, 2020)

I've redone my entire island since you last visited, you're welcome to visit again if you want!


----------



## sarosephie (Jul 14, 2020)

If you'd like to visit my town let me know!
My town is mostly just to seaside island inspired by Rhode island/New England suburbs with a large mansion at the top of the hill!


----------

